# I misspelled my user name



## Truly Abby (Sep 16, 2013)

Can I get it changed? Should have been Truly Abby. Not TRUDY Abby.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I believe that can be done by an administrator. PM Chris H or Yungster to make the request.


----------



## Truly Abby (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks AMP


----------

